# San DIego Coaster



## Dan O (Sep 8, 2012)

I have been to the beach at Oceanside and seen the Surfliner run by. Never been on it. Appears the Coaster travels basically the same route for much cheaper. I'd be interested in taking that train route sometime if it is as beautiful as it appears to be.

Also, does anyone know if the Coaster station in Oceanside is at the same place as the Amtrak station?

Dan


----------



## Paulus (Sep 8, 2012)

Same station, same route. Commuter style seats instead of Amtrak of course.


----------



## thully (Sep 8, 2012)

The Coaster is a commuter train that runs between Oceanside and San Diego - basically oriented towards North County commuters who work in the downtown SD or Sorrento Valley areas. It does follow the same route as Amtrak - and stops at all stations served by the Surfliner along its route - but also serves additional stations not served by Amtrak (i.e. Encinitas, Carlsbad, Sorrento Valley).

As a commuter train, it is cheaper than Amtrak - a roundtrip from Oceanside to downtown San Diego is $11 compared to $34 on the Surfliner. Obviously, you can't go north of Oceanside on Coaster as you can with Amtrak (though there is also Metrolink commuter trains at Oceanside that will take you to LA, Orange County, and the Inland Empire). I've never been on the Coaster itself, but given that I've been on the Surfliner between OSD and SAN I will say that you get a great view of the ocean from north of Sorrento Valley all the way to Oceanside!

I'd say its a great ride (as is the Surfliner) - go for it if you have the opportunity. Take it down to downtown SD or one of the other stops along the route. Just don't try and do it this weekend - all rail service south of Oceanside has been suspended due to track work (Amtrak is doing bustitutions during the closure).


----------



## Dan O (Sep 9, 2012)

thully said:


> The Coaster is a commuter train that runs between Oceanside and San Diego - basically oriented towards North County commuters who work in the downtown SD or Sorrento Valley areas. It does follow the same route as Amtrak - and stops at all stations served by the Surfliner along its route - but also serves additional stations not served by Amtrak (i.e. Encinitas, Carlsbad, Sorrento Valley).
> 
> As a commuter train, it is cheaper than Amtrak - a roundtrip from Oceanside to downtown San Diego is $11 compared to $34 on the Surfliner. Obviously, you can't go north of Oceanside on Coaster as you can with Amtrak (though there is also Metrolink commuter trains at Oceanside that will take you to LA, Orange County, and the Inland Empire). I've never been on the Coaster itself, but given that I've been on the Surfliner between OSD and SAN I will say that you get a great view of the ocean from north of Sorrento Valley all the way to Oceanside!
> 
> I'd say its a great ride (as is the Surfliner) - go for it if you have the opportunity. Take it down to downtown SD or one of the other stops along the route. Just don't try and do it this weekend - all rail service south of Oceanside has been suspended due to track work (Amtrak is doing bustitutions during the closure).


Thanks. Will do it one of these weekends.

I have taken Metrolink from San Bernardino to LA several times. The weekend run from San Bernardino to Oceanside only has a couple of trains going each way per day. Wish there was one later in the day from Oceanside back to the Inland Empire.

Thanks to both of you for the information. It may be sacrilege but I am tempted to drive to Oceanside rather than take the Metrolink. I enjoy the trains a fair bit but that extra four hours on a commuter train (roundtrip from SB/Riverside to Oceanside) and lack of time flexibility is not all that appealing.

Dan


----------

